# Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen



## plastikjoe (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo Forumler,

hat jemand Erfahrung im Bereich Bleigießen aus dem Blei von Autobatterien? Geht das überhaupt, ist da gießfähiges Blei drinn? Wieviel Blei ist in so einer Batterie überhaupt eingebaut? 
Das Problem, was ich hiermit erschlagen will, ist die Beschaffung von Blei vom Reifenhändler wird immer schwerer, da Blei an Autoreifen wohl verboten ist.
Na dann
Viele Grüsse


----------



## seeteufel2 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

würde ich nicht machen wegen der säure( dämpfe bei erh. des bleies) 
geh zum schrotthändler da kostet das kilo 40 cent und du hast sauberes blei so machen wir das auch 
mfg


----------



## prophet12 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Moin geh zum Dachdecker der hat auch immer Restblei. Mach ich auch so. kostet nichts


----------



## plastikjoe (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Aber es würde funktionieren, so rein theoretisch?
Was denkt Ihr wieviel Kilo Blei in so einer Batterie drinnen ist, so ca?


----------



## The-Carphunter (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

#h Hallo...
ich würde jedem abraten, eine Autobatterie aufzuschnibbeln!!
Diese besteht (neu gekauft) aus eine Bleiplatte, die als Anode dient, da sie zu Bleiionen sagen wir es mal.. oxidiert wird... Die Katode besteht aus Bleioxid (also kein elementares und schmelzfähiges Blei!), wo die Reduktion stattfindet. Ein anderer Teil wird bei der Stromabnahme als Reaktionsprodukt sozusagen zu "Bleischlamm" (PbSO4 Bleisulfat; also ein Salz), der aus dem Anoden und Katoden-Material herkommt.
Eine entladene Batterie ist somit nicht brauchbar, weil sie Kaum noch elementares Pb besitzt, welches zum schmelzen nötig ist... so die Theorie; also nicht machbar!
Außerdem glaube ich, dass es einem, nachdem diese aufgeschnibbelt wurde, es so geht: :v 
Nix gesund!!! Blei ist ein giftiges schwermetall, wo man nicht so locker umgehen sollte....
Tschaui, Denny


----------



## arno (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Lass das lieber bleiben!
Deine Gesundheit sollte wichtiger sein.
Blei gießen ist immer mit gesundheitlichen Risiken verbunden, das muss ich dann nicht noch auf die Spitze treiben!
Geh zum Dachdecker, Schrottplatz oder Autowerkstatt(Reifenhändler)!


----------



## joopie (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Der Auto- bzw. Reifenhändler fällt langsam weg, da wohl die Auswuchtgewichte aus Blei verboten worden sind. Da wird jetzt etwas verwandt, was nicht giessbar ist -- GRRRR :r .
Als Alternative bleiben nur der Dachdecker oder der Versandhandel. 
Bei Blei vom Schrottplatz sollte man aufpassen, weil das u.U. auch schon oxidiert ist, oder Fremdstoffe enthalten kann. Das führt beim Schmelzen und Giessen zu zusätzlichen giftigen Dämpfen.
Gruß
an die Giessergemeinschaft


----------



## arno (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Bei Auswuchtbleien hast Du das Problem aber auch mit den giftigen  Dämpfen!
Und noch kann man die bekommen!
Und für Pilker sind die einfach besser, weil härter!


----------



## Quappe_ag (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Hallo
Fahr lieber zum nächsten Schützenverein und frag da nach!
Ich habe mir ma 2 Eimer vom Großkaliberstand geholt, funktioniert wunderbar.
Gruß: quappe#6


----------



## joopie (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

@arno
Sollte man dran kommt, sind die Auswuchtbleie gut. Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren 3 Eimer besorgt, das reicht eine Weile. Wenn man die Bleie mit Nitroverdünnung säubert (Bremsenabrieb), sind die gut zum giessen.
Ich giesse mir meine Twisterköpfe ausschliesslich selbst.
Jig-Haken werden mit ein paar Freunden im 10.000 Paket von Eagle-Claw aus den USA bestellt. Die Jig-Haken sind relativ dünn und federn.
Wenn dann mal Beissflaute ist, geht es ans giessen.


----------



## arno (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*



joopie schrieb:


> @arno
> Sollte man dran kommt, sind die Auswuchtbleie gut. Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren 3 Eimer besorgt, das reicht eine Weile. Wenn man die Bleie mit Nitroverdünnung säubert (Bremsenabrieb), sind die gut zum giessen.
> Ich giesse mir meine Twisterköpfe ausschliesslich selbst.
> Jig-Haken werden mit ein paar Freunden im 10.000 Paket von Eagle-Claw aus den USA bestellt. Die Jig-Haken sind relativ dünn und federn.
> Wenn dann mal Beissflaute ist, geht es ans giessen.



Und was machst Du anschließend mit der Nitroverdünnung?
Dann lieber die Bleie so wie sie sind aufkochen und den Rest der dann oben schwimmt in die Mülltonne!
Da muss man doch nicht noch zusätzlich Chemie verwenden , die auch noch in die Luft geht!


----------



## Pixelschreck (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Warum Blei???
Ich nehne Epoxydharz und trockenen Sand (ca.1/3- 1/5 Gewichtsanteile), wird zwar etwas grösser bei gleichem Gewicht, lässt sich aber prima verarbeiten.


----------



## joopie (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

@arno
Gerade der Abrieb der Bremsen, der an den Auswuchtbleien haftet, verflüchtigt sich beim erhitzen der Bleie und ist dann neben den den Bleidämpfen besonders gefährlich.
Natürlich kommt die benutzte Verdünnung, ebenso wie die Bleireste, in die Schadstoffsammlung bei unserem Bauhof.
:m


----------



## plastikjoe (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Hallo Pixelschreck,

Epoxyharz, kann man dort die alten Bleigußformen nehmen, was kostet das Kilo? Geht das Zeug wirklich unter?

Ich werde noch mal ein paar Autoreifenheinis fragen, ob sie noch ein paar Kilo für mich haben!
Autobatterie scheint mir auch sehr kritisch, Dämpfe, Verätzungen, ohne Ende Müll. Keine schöne Sache eben! Somit gecancelt :m 

Grüsse




Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Warum Blei???
> Ich nehne Epoxydharz und trockenen Sand (ca.1/3- 1/5 Gewichtsanteile), wird zwar etwas grösser bei gleichem Gewicht, lässt sich aber prima verarbeiten.


----------



## Pixelschreck (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Bleigussformen könnte man verwenden. Wichtig ist reichlich Trennwachs. Preise -> Ebay. Ich hab beim Basteln am Boot manchmal Reste über die ich in eine Halbkugel giesse. In die Mitte eine lange Drahtöse, wirkt wie ein kleiner Pilzanker. Eine Halbkugel mit 3 cm Durchmesser wiegt bei 1 zu 2 Harz Sand Mischung ca. 20 Gramm. Mann könnte auch noch Krallen aus Draht mit eingiessen. 
Was für Bleie wolltest du denn giessen? Lohnt der Aufwand denn überhaupt?


----------



## plastikjoe (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Hallo,

ich will 500 - 1000g Pilker gießen. Das ist mein Ziel! Meinst Harz ist dafür sinnvoll?

Grüsse


----------



## Pixelschreck (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

Nö absolut ungeeignet. Ich dachte an kleine Grundgewichte fürs Aalangeln.


----------



## plastikjoe (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Autobatterie Blei zum Bleigießen*

na dann ist gut! 

aber trotzdem für kleine Sachen eine tolle Idee


----------

